# Fear of being alone/Monophobia



## Isilme (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you have fear of being alone? I don´t mean lonely, or not having a partner. I mean being alone, by yourself.

I have this and it started with a panic attack combined with DP/DR. I was on my way home from school. Few days later I´ve got another depersonalization related panic attack, while I was home alone and it stopped in second when my brother came home. Since then I am scared to be by myself. I somehow connected panic and being alone and now I can´t be alone at all. And in my case it means, that I have to be with someone I know, not just random people around. And when I feel really bad I need to be especially with people, who know about my anxiety and panic and DP/DR.

Do you have this? Please, share your experiences.


----------

